# برنامج صيانه وتصميم لاجهزة التشلر



## م عزت الشرقاوى (29 مايو 2009)

:14: كوتذا

حمل
ثم نصب
ثم شغل الفايل

http://www.4shared.com/file/108636739/135dc1c7/cldep.html


----------



## الطموني (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

باشا 
طمعانين فى شويه توضيح


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ......... بس يا باشا طمعانين فى شويه توضيح


----------



## م شهاب (31 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم الملف لا يعمل وعلى اي حال بارك الله فيك


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (31 مايو 2009)

حقيقى انا فى اشد الحرج
خصوصا عندما يطلب منى عمالقة الملتقى الشرح
انا مش عارف هاقول ايه
اللى هاقدر اقوله
انه بعد افراد الملف ستجده على system partition
وبالتحديد فى program files
تحت عنوان kotza file
افتح
وشغل الايقونه المخصصه وهى على شكل صورة تشلر

شكرا للجميع

للمذيد من التحملات
ادخل على
www.kotza.com


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (31 مايو 2009)

جاري التحميل
بارك الله بك اخي المهندس عزت الشرقاوي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (31 مايو 2009)

تم التحميل والتصيب والتجربة بنجاح
البرنامج عبارة عن ديمو جميل


----------



## zanitty (1 يونيو 2009)

م عزت الشرقاوى قال:


> حقيقى انا فى اشد الحرج
> خصوصا عندما يطلب منى عمالقة الملتقى الشرح
> انا مش عارف هاقول ايه
> اللى هاقدر اقوله
> ...


اولا المنتدى مفيعوش عمالقه و كلنا واحد
و بعدين ما انت وضحت كويس اهه 
بس كان قصدى تزضح لنا ممكن نعمل ايه بالبرنامج 
مميزاته يعنى
اسف انى موضحتش طلبى


----------



## sameh_omar (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

حياكم اللة وبارك فيكم


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

لاتنسونا بالدعاء بار ك اللة فيكم


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

هذا الموقع من المواقع المميزة


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

زيدونا ازادكم اللة من فضلة


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

بداية الغيث قطرة وموقعكم هو الغيث فى كم المعلومات


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

ولاكن الناس انفسهم يظلمون


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

ان اللة لايظلم الناس شيئا


----------



## papa (25 يوليو 2009)

من هنا تبدا العقول العربية والاسلامية بالعمل الجاد


----------



## mhamadawaye (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك في مساعيك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (26 يوليو 2009)

* بارك الله فيك و مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## م/ بن عبيد (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وشكرا على الموضوع الهام


----------



## صقر محمد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نور محمد علي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور


----------



## Engyousif (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## hamadalx (18 أكتوبر 2009)

With my all best regards


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورك في مجهودك


----------



## محمد رجب علي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مضخات تدوير المياه المبردة بواسطة التشلر*

الأخ / عزت الشرقاوي 
سؤالي عن التشلر وهو كالآتي -
فيما يخص لوحة السيطرة الخاصة بمضخات تدوير المياه المبردة الداخلة والخارجة من التشلر (chilled water pumps control panel) من أين تأخذ إشارة التشغيل start/stop مع العلم بأن المنظومة هي عادية وبدون BMS وأن المضخات تعمل بشكل إعتيادي أي بدون VFD 

أرجو الرد بعجالة 
مع تحياتي 
محمد رجب علي


----------



## eng_taha_a (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ahakhader (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ربنا زد له في حسناته وتجاوز عن خطاياه وامدد له من العلم ما يزيد عن حاجته


----------



## mamamam (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr_685 (12 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء من م/ عزت برفعه مرة أخرى بارك الله فيك ولك كل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (19 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن توضح شوية لانة عندما انقر على الرابط بيطلع مشاركت الملفات مش عارف لوسمحت


----------



## سلمان 333 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الملف غير موجود يرجى اعادة رفعه مع الشكر


----------



## metwali tarik (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الملف مش موجود ارجو من الاخوه اعاده رفعه


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hawk5 (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## firasqurany (15 مارس 2013)

شككككككككككككككرا


----------



## eng_alex (15 مارس 2013)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## imishal88 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجوا اعاده رفع الملف وشكراااا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## الشريف صوان (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (27 أغسطس 2015)

*الوصلة لا تعمل وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## almasa (29 أغسطس 2015)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## adil mozan (8 سبتمبر 2015)

شباب الرابط لايعمل ممكن مساعة


----------



## mmhhmm (2 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك خيرا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد بحريه (12 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكووووور


----------

